# Euskara: ...ezin izango NAIZ etorri



## MaijaPoppanen

Kaixo!

Estoy haciendo unos ejercicios de euskara y uno de los ejercicios es:

*Saiatuko naiz, baina ziur aski..............................(no podré venir)
*
Y la respuesta que dan es:

*...ezin izango naiz etorri*

Mi respuesta era:

*...ezin izango dut etorri

*Ahora mi pregunta es ¿por qué se usa _naiz_ en vez de _dut_? ¿Es un error de imprenta?
Que yo sepa, se pueden usar _naiz, zara, da_ etc. solo cuando el verbo no tiene objeto y aquí sí que hay un objeto (_etorri_), ¿verdad?


----------



## Lurrezko

El de izan/ukan lo rige el verbo principal, en este caso *etorri*, que es siempre intransitivo.

Saludos


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Ahora no entiendo  
Yo creía que el verbo principal era *ezin izan* y *etorri* era su objeto. 

En los mismos ejercicios hay también ejemplos siguientes:

*Autobusik ez badago, oinez..........................(tendremos que ir)   ...joan behar izango dugu

Ezin izan dut egin; medikuarengana.......................(he tenido que ir) ...joan behar izan dut

*Me parece que la estructura de las tres frases es más o menos mismo. ¿Por qué *joan* no es el verbo principal en estas dos frases ?


----------



## Lurrezko

*Ezin izan* usa uno u otro auxiliar según a qué verbo acompañe:

_Gaur ezin naiz joan._ Hoy no puedo venir
_Gaur ezin dut egin._ Hoy no puedo hacerlo.

Sin embargo, en algunas zonas *ezin izan* se usa siempre con *ukan*:

_Gaur ezin dut joan. 

_En cualquier caso, e independientemente de las zonas, cuando *ezin izan* va solo se conjuga siempre con *ukan*:
_
Etorriko zara? Ezin dut. _¿Vendrás? No puedo.

En cuanto a *behar izan*, también varía según las zonas, pero la forma más aceptada en el euskera batua es la que se conjuga con *ukan*.

No es fácil. Zortea izan!


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Ahora lo entiendo (o, mejor dicho, creo que lo entiendo).

Mila esker!


----------



## Iratxo

Te pongo algunos ejemplos más para *ezin izan*. Verás que varía dependiendo de si el verbo que lo acompaña rige* izan* o *ukan*, como dice Lurrezko:


_Ezin *du *ekarri_: no lo puede traer. (ekarri dut -> ekarri + ukan)
_Ezin *naiz* festara joan_: no puedo ir a la fiesta. (joan naiz -> joan + izan)
_Ezin izan *du*_ _egin_: no lo ha podido hacer. (egin dut -> egin + ukan)
_Ezin geldituko *gara* afaltzera_: no nos podremos quedar a cenar (gelditu naiz -> gelditu + izan)
 
Con *behar izan*, cuando el verbo que lo acompaña rige *izan* se pueden usar ambas formas. Está admitido y es correcto. 


Etorri behar *dut* / etorri behar *naiz*: tengo que venir. (etorri naiz -> etorri + izan)
Cuando el verbo rige *ukan*, se usa *ukan*.

Ikasi behar *duzu*. (ikasi dut -> ikasi + ukan)
 

*Ikasi behar zara.
 
Como dice Lurrezko, la más común probablemente sea ukan, pero varía dependiendo de la zona. Por ejemplo en Bizkaia (de donde yo soy), con los verbos que rigen *izan*, se mantiene el *izan*, ej.: hasi behar *gara* (hasi gara -> hasi + izan ). Sin embargo, mi compañera de trabajo, que es guipuzcoana, diría "hasi behar *dut*" (dut - ukan). Ambas son correctas.


----------

